# What is your goat vaccine schedule?



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 5, 2016)

Currently, the only vaccine I am giving my herd is CDT and I am looking into the pneumonia vaccine and possibly rabies. I am interested in what other people are doing - why, age you give it, and how far apart you space it from other vaccines. If you are giving a live vaccine, please specify why you are doing so.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 5, 2016)

@Southern by choice 
@Goat Whisperer @babsbag @OneFineAcre @Fullhousefarm @frustratedearthmother


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 5, 2016)

CDT only for me also. I'm a minimalist.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 5, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> CDT only for me also. I'm a minimalist.


Yes, I certainly don't want to overdue it. I definitely feel CDT is essential, though. @babsbag has had success with the pneumonia vaccine, and I have been looking into that. Not sure about rabies...


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 5, 2016)

I have sheep, but we give CDT and rabies. I will be looking into the pnuemonia vaccine to add onto the list.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 5, 2016)

CD&T and Rabies


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 5, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> CD&T and Rabies


Does your vet give the rabies or you? Do you get it off Jeffer's? What age do you give it? Is it a one time dose?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 5, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Does your vet give the rabies or you? Do you get it off Jeffer's? What age do you give it? Is it a one time dose?


Only. a vet can give rabies
It's given once per year
We have an annual
Herd Health check and that's when we do ours
They have to be 6 or 9
mos old to get the first


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 5, 2016)

Right now we only do CDT. Once I start showing I'll probably do the pneumonia vaccine too.

We don't need to do the rabies as we are heavily guarded by the LGD's. The LGD's are ALWAYS kept UTD on their rabies though!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 5, 2016)

Out LGDs are vaccinated for Rabies too
But one of the biggest carriers of Rabies is bats
An LGD will not protect you from a sick bat in your barn

To many goats with Rabies to not vaccinate


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 5, 2016)

I know, there will always be that risk. 
The problem is with the rabies is that it isn't approved for goats so in the event that something does happen are you still going to have to quarantine etc? 

I'm thankful that we have very few bats here! The thought of having rabies is scary.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 5, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Only. a vet can give rabies


Actually, in some states you can give it yourself. It is sold on Jeffer's. However, if your animal ever bit somebody, you would not really have "proof" they were vaccinated. All our dog's rabies shots will ONLY be done by the vet, but I have been thinking about doing the goat's myself. I will talk with the vet and see what he thinks.

http://www.jefferspet.com/products/...84c09fa2600f00000600/533884c19fa2600f00000615

How much does your vet charge per shot?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 5, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I know, there will always be that risk.
> The problem is with the rabies is that it isn't approved for goats so in the event that something does happen are you still going to have to quarantine etc?
> 
> I'm thankful that we have very few bats here! The thought of having rabies is scary.


I don't know how you don't have many bats there we have a ton here
Even if you have to quarantine and even if it's an off label vaccine if they have been vaccinated they will not likely test positive they are protected 
Every year you hear about
Goats in our area with rabies


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 5, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Actually, in some states you can give it yourself. It is sold on Jeffer's. However, if your animal ever bit somebody, you would not really have "proof" they were vaccinated. All our dog's rabies shots will ONLY be done by the vet, but I have been thinking about doing the goat's myself. I will talk with the vet and see what he thinks.
> 
> http://www.jefferspet.com/products/rabvac-3?via=533884be9fa2600f000005da/533884c09fa2600f00000600/533884c19fa2600f00000615
> 
> How much does your vet charge per shot?


I think the shot is $ 10


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 5, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Every year you hear about
> Goats in our area with rabies



Yikes! I haven't heard of goats (or other animals) in our area with rabies, thankfully.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 5, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I think the shot is $ 10


Online it is a little over $2, plus shipping...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 5, 2016)

There was a goat show in NY some years ago where every one at the show had to have the shots
Our vet had to cancel
A call one time to go to a farm with rabies
We have rabies in NC
Primarily in bats raccoons and foxes
If you have it in your area then goats  are susceptible 
I don't understand why any one wouldn't vaccinate for rabies


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 5, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Online it is a little over $2, plus shipping...



I'll pay my vet
Even if it's off label at least it's documented they had the shot and when


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 5, 2016)

Just checked the recept
Vet charges $6


----------



## babsbag (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't do rabies as I seldom see a bat and the 4 legged critters aren't getting in with the dogs. My DH would love for us to have bats, even put up a bat box, but I think I have seen 3 or 4 bats in 8 years. 

I do CDT and pneumonia.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 6, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Even if you have to quarantine and even if it's an off label vaccine if they have been vaccinated they will not likely test positive they are protected


How do you test for rabies?

Yes, we have had cattle right down the road die of rabies as well as the guard donkey. Before we moved here there was quite a few rabid foxes.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 6, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> How do you test for rabies?
> 
> Yes, we have had cattle right down the road die of rabies as well as the guard donkey. Before we moved here there was quite a few rabid foxes.



You cannot "test" for rabies other than to remove the animals head.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 6, 2016)

@Southern by choice, what is your vaccine schedule?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 6, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I'll pay my vet
> Even if it's off label at least it's documented they had the shot and when


It's illegal to do it yourself in NC, too.

See, I am not worried that someone will accuse our goats of having rabies after getting bit )), I only would want it for protection. Dogs absolutely need to have vet record of it, but the goats... When would we really need that record, especially when we're not showing or anything?


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 6, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> It's illegal to do it yourself in NC, too.
> 
> See, I am not worried that someone will accuse our goats of having rabies after getting bit )), I only would want it for protection. Dogs absolutely need to have vet record of it, but the goats... When would we really need that record, especially when we're not showing or anything?



Less about a record of it than them be vaccinated for it.

I go back and forth about it. 
The issue is there is no PROOF it is effective in goats. 
No studies have been done. 

I do not think it is a bad idea, like I said I go back and forth about it.
Especially since the cattle down the road and their donkey DID have rabies... I think it was 3-4 cows and the donkey. Whole herd was quarantined 6 months.

The other side of this is IF an animal has interacted with a rapid animal you must re-vaccinate within so many hours. I think less than 72- it could be 48... can't remember.

I will probably do the rabies at some point... maybe. LOL

We do CD&T
We may do the Pasteurella when we start showing. Very undecided about it.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 6, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Less about a record of it than them be vaccinated for it.


I agree!



			
				Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I go back and forth about it.
> The issue is there is no PROOF it is effective in goats.
> No studies have been done.



Does the vaccine simply not work in some animals? I'm not really worried about it being off label, but it being unafective, is another thing...


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Sep 6, 2016)

I do CDT.

If we could isolate whatever bacterial thing we've struggled with the last two summers I'd vaccinate for that too, but only because it's obviously something on our property.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 6, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> It's illegal to do it yourself in NC, too.
> 
> See, I am not worried that someone will accuse our goats of having rabies after getting bit )), I only would want it for protection. Dogs absolutely need to have vet record of it, but the goats... When would we really need that record, especially when we're not showing or anything?


It's about protection and the record
It's not about someone accusing your goats of having rabies
It's about the fact of exposure to rabies
If a rabid animal omes into contact with your animals i.e. Is on your property then they have been exposed
It all depends on your local
Jurisdiction how they handle
Exposure
I know why I vaccinate
It's really up to you to do what you feel is right for your animals


----------

